# [Wet Thumb Forum]-CO2 Airgun Tanks



## mryoso (Jul 9, 2003)

will those small CO2 canisters used to reload airguns work in an aquarium? im desperate! lol! 

Thanks!


----------



## mryoso (Jul 9, 2003)

will those small CO2 canisters used to reload airguns work in an aquarium? im desperate! lol! 

Thanks!


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Maybe if you had the regulator for it,
http://www.aquagoods.com/see.php3?Code=101-002


----------



## Ploppy (Feb 2, 2003)

I read somewhere that the airgun CO2 canisters can't be used with aquariums because there is lubricant added to the CO2 which does nasty things to fish.


----------



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

I've done some work with the Microrock which is a quite small regulator used for autocockers on CO2 "markers" (the pc name...)

It disassembles quite easily and can be degreased and relubricated with a foodgrade silicone. I had it done by the manufacturer since they were nearby in Sacramento.

Unfortunately I haven't done anything further with it since I had to packup for a move to the east coast. I'll start up again with it in the fall after the honeydos tail off...

BTW, lots of urban legends about marker CO2 refills having oil in them...bzzzt. I went to a couple of places and verified that they use the same CO2 main tanks that the CO2 guy delivers everywhere else including extinguisher and beverage places.

BTW, I don't think you can save any money over the <$100 setup that AB sells. In fact you'll probably spend 50% more but it will be smaller.

jtm

edit: forgot to add: filling a tiny tank costs as much as filling a big one and you need to do it much more often. tiny=20oz or so...compared to a 10lb tank for the same price.
Tank specs in profile

[This message was edited by Jim Miller on Fri July 11 2003 at 04:15 AM.]


----------



## Ploppy (Feb 2, 2003)

Are you suggesting not everything I read on the internet is true?


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Ditto above. 
Here in the states everyone uses the same suppliers for industrial CO2. The smaller tanks could be used, but adapters may be needed for regulators.

My favorite source is still the local fire extinguisher supply. They can make any size you want including 2.5lb tanks. Instead of commercial tanks, I have even seen one that was literally a fire extinguisher with valve stem on the top.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

James, Are you refering to my bottle?


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

This is the one I was thinking of;









*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Yup that's mine!


----------



## charels363 (Sep 16, 2004)

ha, i was doning the same research for the samething. i want to do it because i have a 10gl plant tank needs co2, i am doing the diy thing but i want some more contral on the gas. i know at the paintball gun place there is a regulator for the co2 but it is only the on and of valve there is no niddle valve to go with it also i don't know if it is safe to use the valve. i really want to do it because i have some really rare plant in the tank and they need a lot of c02.


----------



## Jack11 (Mar 30, 2004)

Charles,
These are very expensive so, don't say I didn't warn you. But, if money is not a big issue and you want something nice and safe for a small tank take a look here:
.65 lb CO2 Tank
CO2 Regulator EQRJL
CO2 Regulator EQWF
and m3 also has 1.25 lb cylinders with regulators for quite a bit less money here:
CO2 Regulator m3 - scroll down to bottom for list of CO2 accessories. You might want to call for more information. Hope this helps.
Jack

Ah Hah! You're supposed to put the plants IN the water...


----------



## charels363 (Sep 16, 2004)

hi i just checked with the fish-ven people. they told me that the less expensive one is no long on sale since the meter is not good too much complains about it. they still have some of this at their nursery can let me try if it will work on the paingun gas tank. for the m3 one i did see any of the small one.


----------



## Jack11 (Mar 30, 2004)

Charles,
The m3 site states that the regulator/s (there are three varieties of systems, bare bones, econo, and deluxe) in the link above is to be used with various sizes of standard US and Canadian CO2 cylinders from 12 oz to 20 lbs. Now, I don't know that it would necessarily work on the CO2 Airgun tank but, you could ask. And as I said above, they carry a 1.25 lb cylinder that might suit your needs.

Ah Hah! You're supposed to put the plants IN the water...


----------

